# WARNER'S WARNING: Please read



## Foxylady (May 1, 2007)

I went into the Warner's site today to finish off a film and after taking a few pics around the main buildings I ventured down to the bottom of the the site to take some more. Walking back, a car came whizzing along so I walked up to talk to the two guys in the car. One jumped out and I almost thought he was going to manhandle me into the car. He was very irate!
Apparently, I was the third person caught trespassing since the weekend and he told me that he had no option but to call the police. With much apologising and the promise to leave straight away and not come back, he conceded to let me go. He asked me several pertinent questions, including how I know about the site. After I'd explained that I'm local and an amateur historian documenting the demise of the place he realised he'd seen me around and calmed down considerably.
*I MUST STRESS THIS*, that the fact I'm local and he did recognise me is the only reason I got away with it. The next person to be caught and they *WILL* call the police. 
He also told me that the site is very dangerous as there are several holes beneath the grass around the caravan foundations which lead to the sewers! 
*PLEASE NOTE*. If I pm anyone about getting into explores then PLEASE use the access that I've suggested and not go in another way. It has taken me several weeks; months even, many recces, a lot of slog and a lot of leg-work to ascertain the easiest and least noticeable access into places.
Needless to say I will not be pm'ing anyone else about this particular site. If anyone wants to risk it then I do not wish to be held responsible and I would also appreciate it if they they do not reveal their source to be a 'local lady' if caught. It isn't that I don't want others to enjoy these finds; quite the contrary, as I'm pleased to share.
Forgive the plain speaking and I'm really not pointing any fingers but I feel it must be stressed that there are reasons why certain access points and times to go are given rather than others. Having said that, the access that others have used is now blocked off and having sussed out how I got in then it's only a matter of time before that way is blocked-off too.
Cheers
FL


----------



## markr (May 2, 2007)

mmmm..... seems a bit extreme of him imo.. what would the police have said anyway that he wouldn't have apart from 'you need to leave'..  

funny how after all this time they suddenly have someone keeping an eye on the place..

was planning to pop here next month while in the area seeing family...

EDIT: oops... thought you were talking about the one on the IOW...


----------



## Foxylady (May 2, 2007)

markr;12641; said:


> EDIT: oops... thought you were talking about the one on the IOW...



Sorry Markr
I should have said from the get-go that it was the Seaton one I was talking about.
Yeah, extreme indeed! When he leapt out of the car he said something like 'You have to get in' (although it could've been 'out') and I thought he was trying to get me in the car, which made me step back a bit. It took me ages to talk him around. I wittered on about some of the things I've been documenting, such as the WW2 beach defences, etc, to engage him in conversation, and although I was quite calm at the time, I couldn't stop shaking for ages afterwards. Scary! 
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## mcspringzy (May 2, 2007)

Foxylady;12604; said:


> The next person to be caught and they *WILL* call the police.





Well let them call the Police then, nothings going to become of it if you dont have any tools or stolen items from the site. :evil:


----------



## smileysal (May 2, 2007)

Cheers for that foxy, 

Any idea whats gonna happen to the place now? and any ideas on who the new owners are etc.

Thanks again. 

 Sal


----------



## staffordshireranger (May 3, 2007)

I thought trespass way not against the law...only if you show signs of stealing. ? maybe im wrong... i rather just not get caught..we have a great location near where i live called "chatterley whitfield" a massive mine with many headstocks and we have visited it many times, it has 24 hr security and we are always dead careful when we go there but then some people go and get caught because they walk around it like they own the place. lol


----------



## smileysal (May 3, 2007)

Yep, its civil, unless its on military land, then it all changes. Some security think they own the places, and try to order you to delete your pics, but they can't make you. best bet is if they say they gonna ring the police, let them, then when the police arrive show them the pics etc, and tell them you're a historian or into architecture etc, and just want to document the places before they are demolished or renovate etc. that usually works.

 Sal


----------



## mcspringzy (May 27, 2007)

The guy we spoke to was fine with us being in there, its an absulute dump.
Met the locals tramps and crack-heads... which was nice.


----------



## mcspringzy (May 27, 2007)

smileysal;12678; said:


> Yep, its civil, *unless its on military land, then it all changes.* Some security think they own the places, and try to order you to delete your pics, but they can't make you. best bet is if they say they gonna ring the police, let them, then when the police arrive show them the pics etc, and tell them you're a historian or into architecture etc, and just want to document the places before they are demolished or renovate etc. that usually works.
> 
> Sal



No only active MOD is a criminal offence. ex-MOD is fine

And whats the point in bullshiting the Police, you haven't broke the law


----------



## smileysal (May 28, 2007)

Also CURRENT MOD is a criminal offence and is much more serious, especially inthe current climate. and anywhere that has been de commissioned as MOD which also still has Military Police patrolling the area.

and in one way you are a historian, as you are only taking pics and documenting the places before they either get demolished or re-developed. so not bullshitting.  I put local pics up on both my local forum for my small town, and also nottstalgia forum of places derelict in nottingham. so its important for that forum to see all the changes/derelict/demolished and renovated buildings that are currently in the city.

 Sal


----------



## mcspringzy (May 28, 2007)

Sorry I had to edit that I got it the wrong way around... Slightly tips last night


----------



## smileysal (May 28, 2007)

hehehe. no worries. i nearly always end up editing either a report or something or another. i type too fast hence make mistakes, then have to go back and correct it. 

 Sal


----------

